

Omnisio - YC applicant - looking for feedback - ryan

Since you guys are great at providing feedback for alpha stage apps I wanted to throw ours out there.<p><a href="http://www.omnisio.com/communitynext/funding-panel" rel="nofollow">http://www.omnisio.com/communitynext/funding-panel</a><p><a href="http://www.omnisio.com/communitynext/where-ive-been" rel="nofollow">http://www.omnisio.com/communitynext/where-ive-been</a><p>Those are two pages of content within our site.  We're still closed to the public, so you wont find them linked from the main page.<p>Basically we are building a platform that will change the way people learn online.  The examples above are only a very tiny subset of what we will offer, but show a couple of interesting ways of presenting conference sessions.  The content is courtesy of the great Community Next conference earlier this month on the Facebook Platform.<p>All feedback is welcome - the more brutal the better :)
======
dcurtis
This is pretty cool. But after going to omnisio.com and reading the
description, and even reading your description here, I'm not sure what it
does. Does it just show conference videos? Making a bold ambiguous comment
like the site will "change the way people learn online," should have something
backing that up. Will it change the way people learn online by showing
informative videos?

Still, well-designed site, and useful content.

~~~
ryan
Thanks for the honest feedback.

Yes my claim is very bold and ambiguous :) Conference videos are just the
first niche we decided to focus on, but ultimately we will provide tools for
representing a wide variety of information online, and corresponding tools for
people to very easily create professional looking tutorials.

~~~
dcurtis
Interesting.

But still, what does it do? Can you summarize in a sentence without using
abstractions?

------
Benja
Hi Ryan,

The thing that struck me as really useful was the way you could use the slides
to get an overview of and jump around inside a presentation. For me, that
looks like a killer feature that could make me want to watch presentation
videos through your viewer.

Except that the thumbnails of the slides are _just_ too small to actually
_read_. To make them useful for me for scanning the presentation without
watching it all, I believe they would have to be big enough that the text is
legible.

------
dzorz
You should take a look at <http://videolectures.net> which is a website
dedicated to scientific content. More specifically, they go to different
conferences (mostly machine learning related), bring their own camera crew,
and later synchronize videos with ppt presentations. They don't have a
business model because they are funded (and "owned") by some Slovenian
government/university/research institution.

------
asmosoinio
I like the look and feel of your pages a lot. Not too "strictly nerdish simple
web 2.0ish", but simple and look good.

The content you have there seems to work very nicely. Nice usable details,
like when you move you mouse over the thumbnails of the slides.

Sorry about the lack of brutality. ;)

------
tx
Pretty neat. I was expecting the video to be synchronized with slides somehow,
i.e. I roll through the slides on the left, pick one and the video jumps to
it.

Have you done a decent competitive analysis? I am not familiar with this
space, but from what I know there are plenty of players.

------
jorgeortiz85
Doesn't work at all on Camino 1.5

Unusably slow on Safari 3.0.3 on my PowerBook G4.

~~~
jfrumar
I think your Camino issue may have been because you need flash player 9
installed. Normally the browser would upgrade for you, but a link was broken
(has been corrected now).

In regards to the slowness - the old PowerBooks ran flash horrendously. This
has now been rectified with the Intel macs - I can remember how badly flash
used to run on my old powerbook, but since getting a MacBook Pro it's much
better. Of course our player hasn't gone through the rigorous optimizing we
have in store for it (it's just early days yet!).

Thanks for the feedback.

